# Cash tip on a no contact order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

hahahaha NO

Wait, you accepted?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea it was still $8/4 miles. Didn't realize it was no tip until after .


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

Sometimes they leave me an envelope with cash tip


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I actually put a note on the Domino's app that if he wanted his tip he best ring the doorbell....since they only do contactless Delivery now...The guy looked like a deer in the headlights... But I wanted to make sure he got the $10 tip I had for him, and had he sat my pizza on the ground we would have had a problem....


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Had a lady stop me as I was walking away and she said but wait, I want to give you a cash tip. How are gonna do that? I said just give it to the dog and let him bring it to me lol
She busted out laughing and said screw it and came out and handed it to me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Nice one.
> View attachment 466337


Not that I do Eats, but if I got to that door and there was no cash there, the food would be coming back to my car with me.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I can still dream that maybe there’s a $5 taped to the door and a note saying delivery driver. I’m sure it wIll never happen.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Lady tipped me $35 in an envelope a couple days ago and $11 on the app. It made my day ☺


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Lady tipped me $35 in an envelope a couple days ago and $11 on the app. It made my day ☺


I was hoping there would be an envelope waiting for me but no such luck. Texted her and all I got was a thank you.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Not that I do Eats, but if I got to that door and there was no cash there, the food would be coming back to my car with me.


It was still $8+ so it wasn't a total waste of time. Still pissed me off though. She had a can of Coke with the order and I shook it the entire way over. Hopefully she was really thirsty and cracked it open right away


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

The "leave at..." is pre-canned text that most people don't bother changing.

I used to get cash tips all the time during the beginning of the pandemic, almost all orders were marked "Leave on blah blah" by default from DD, but the customers always voluntarily came out anyways. I don't think it's completely transparent, the directions given to driver vs what customer sees.

Nowadays, it's been a long time (many weeks) since I've seen a cash tip. I'm sure part of it has to do with how most people don't keep cash around since they dont have many other places that require it. And it's a lot of hassle going into a bank branch just to get smaller than $20 denominations just to tip. I know I personally wouldn't bother.


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> The "leave at..." is pre-canned text that most people don't bother changing.
> 
> I used to get cash tips all the time during the beginning of the pandemic, almost all orders were marked "Leave on blah blah" by default from DD, but the customers always voluntarily came out anyways. I don't think it's completely transparent, the directions given to driver vs what customer sees.
> 
> Nowadays, it's been a long time (many weeks) since I've seen a cash tip. I'm sure part of it has to do with how most people don't keep cash around since they dont have many other places that require it. And it's a lot of hassle going into a bank branch just to get smaller than $20 denominations just to tip. I know I personally wouldn't bother.


I went to the bank and withdrawaled all my money out because i thought i would need cash only in a crisis.

Turned out everybody was only accepting credit cards, no cash.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> hahahaha NO
> 
> Wait, you accepted?


Yes !

Every Day.

Delivering Pizza

I get " No Contact " CASH ORDERS.

I GO THROUGH A LOT OF GLOVES.

EVERY DAY.



Prawn Connery said:


> The "leave at..." is pre-canned text that most people don't bother changing.
> 
> I used to get cash tips all the time during the beginning of the pandemic, almost all orders were marked "Leave on blah blah" by default from DD, but the customers always voluntarily came out anyways. I don't think it's completely transparent, the directions given to driver vs what customer sees.
> 
> Nowadays, it's been a long time (many weeks) since I've seen a cash tip. I'm sure part of it has to do with how most people don't keep cash around since they dont have many other places that require it. And it's a lot of hassle going into a bank branch just to get smaller than $20 denominations just to tip. I know I personally wouldn't bother.


OR THE OLD LADY BRINGS YOU A BAG OF DIMES . . .



Toby2 said:


> I can still dream that maybe there's a $5 taped to the door and a note saying delivery driver. I'm sure it wIll never happen.


IT HAPPENS



Uberguyken said:


> I actually put a note on the Domino's app that if he wanted his tip he best ring the doorbell....since they only do contactless Delivery now...The guy looked like a deer in the headlights... But I wanted to make sure he got the $10 tip I had for him, and had he sat my pizza on the ground we would have had a problem....


He ought to deliver to the hospital Emergency Room in the Covid Capitol.

Or the Coroners office.

Or to the Funeral Home embalmer @ 10:30 at night.

All
Are VERY BUSY LATELY.
Fun fun fun !


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes !
> 
> Every Day.
> 
> ...


The sky isn't falling stop assuming it is....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> The sky isn't falling stop assuming it is....
> View attachment 471412


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Now you've just stepped in the realm of ridiculousness...


----------

